# Anyone had this and NOT miscarried?



## Noonoo1

Hi,

Just posted this in the gestational complications thread and then realised it might be in the wrong place sop here goes...

I am just shy of 7 weeks pregnant and this morning I suddenly started with heavy period-type pains and felt suddenly wet 'down there'. 

I have been having cramps and brown discharge ever since and spoke to doc and they said only to call them if it turned to blood. it is getting lighter in colour but so far still brown.

I can't help but feel that I am in the process of miscarrying and I am gutted. With my last child, I had every pregnancy symptom going and was on drugs for sickness which had started by now. This time round I have felt nothing other than tiredness but I recently started back at work so not sure if it is down to that rather than pregnancy. 

Has anyone else experienced any of the above and than gone on to carry full term? I probably wouldn't be too bothered if I didn't have the combination of spotting/pain / no symptoms but I never spotted with my last and only ever got mild pain but later on.

Thank you in advance x


----------



## ttc1soon

I am not sure if you are going to get a lot of postive stories here since we've all had miscarriages but I would say keep hope, especially if you are not having red blood. I would also ask for an ultrasound to make sure the baby is measuring on track and if it is then that is also a really good sign. I have heard of a lot of people having bad cramps and not miscarrying. I hope you and your baby are fine. Good luck.


----------



## Noonoo1

thank you. it is getting worse and worse now so I wish I could be hopeful but it is hard. I asked for an US but was told unless there was a decent amount of bright red blood that I can't have one. We are paying for one privately in a few weeks so might try and bring that forward...


----------



## sowanted

I'm so sorry this is happening to you!

An ultrasound will show for certain. When I miscarried five days over Easter weekend (starting at 9+1), it all started with localised pain in my lower abdomen. Woke up feeling I'd 100 ab crunches the day before on some sort of quick/intense 'get fit' programme. The muscular pain was symmetrical, running in the shape/angle echoing my bikini line along either side of my uterus. I simply put it down to things 'changing', ligaments responding to hormones, etc. Called the midwife who said as much.

But then, brown discharge came. It was ever so light (like the colour a teabag would leave behind on kitchen roll). With it was very slippery shiny mucus. When I called the midwife she said it could be part of the cervical plug that had come away, esp if we'd had intercourse. We hadn't. I was worried but still hopeful. The next day: brown blood. Proper blood not discharge or mucus. The following day: period-like cramps (though much more 'direct' and 'narrowed' than my normal bad periods) and brown blood which became bright red blood s the day wore on. Not a lot. Just like a period. No clots. Just bright blood and bad cramping. I curled up around a water bottle (just about burning my skin but oh, did I need relief!). The bad cramping went away ~three hours later but bleeding carried on for two more days. Finally, I got to a scan (Tuesday after the holiday weekend) which confirmed no sac.

If I were you, I'd stay laying down as much as possible and get to a sonographer right away who can provide you with some answers. For me and my husband, it was the unknown that we found so difficult. I wondered if being horizontal for 23 hours a day for five days was helping at all. I have no children so had no reference point for pregnancy symptoms. Of course we all know each pregnancy is different but still I think miscarrying ladies who already have children must experience an extra layer of wonder (and thus, stress)...comparing to previous pregnancies. It's only natural!

Thinking of you and wishing you the best possible outcome. Be gentle with yourself.


----------



## recca

hi all i previously had a very early misscarrage however last friday i was due and i took a test and got a bfp but started bleading later that night till sunday night .. today 6 d days after i took a clear blue digital and got pregnant with 1-2 weeks ... did i miss carry or am i still pregnant i dont understand and my doc wont see me till tuesday im going crazy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alocin78

Hi i was told you can still get a test read positive 2/3 weeks after a miscarry, not sure how true this is.


----------



## Becks2

Alocin78 said:


> Hi i was told you can still get a test read positive 2/3 weeks after a miscarry, not sure how true this is.

After my second m/c, I still had a positive test after 3 weeks. The nurse at EPU said that any HCG level over 25 will read positive as the tests now are so sensitive. 3 weeks after the m/c my HCG level was 40... Sorry xx


----------



## Starry Night

I'm surprised they won't give you an ultrasound. :nope: Not to put you in a panic but at your stage it could be an ectopic. A friend of a friend recently died of an ectopic pregnancy. I'd go back and demand to be seen just in case. It's such a serious concern that I'm surprised they aren't jumping all over that. I got multiple u/s early on in my last pregnancy because of my pain and bleeding (they scanned a second time to look for the possibility of an ectopic twin).

But to answer your original question: with my last pregnancy I bled every day for the entirety of my first trimester and even up to my 14th week. I had what was called a sub chorionic haemorrhage. There was lots of bleeding and discharge and clots. Some days it was brown, others pink, sometimes it was black and other times bright, bright red. My DS was born healthy at full term. However, I did miscarry a twin at 9 weeks. 

Your symptoms do sound like an impending miscarriage but it's hard to tell. Bleeding early on has about a 50/50 rate of ending up as a loss. Though that means there is a 50% chance of having a healthy baby. I hope you get answers soon. Limbo sucks.
:hugs:


----------



## TrophyWife29

You might need to be put on progesterone asap! Same thing happened to me I later found out it was ectopic, but my hormones were low , and the progesterone stopped the spotting.


----------



## SabrinaKat

I had brown spotting, then red, then an mc (at 7-8wks) in August 2009. When I found out I was pregnant again, I also had some brown spotting and a gush of red and was convinced that I was having another mc -- LO arrived safely in early February 2012; so, you can have spotting (in my case, we think in the successful pregnancy it was a very tender cervix (had more heavy red spotting for a day at 14wks and was terrified, an u/s the next morning reassured me)) and still be okay, BUT....

can you beg for an ultrasound? If it is ectopic (not to scare you), it is an urgent matter, but if it is a mc, you need to know for your own sanity. Of course, if all is well, that's fantastic as well...

please take care of yourself....

best wishes


----------

